# Planned obsolescence-dishwasher racks



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

We've had our d/w for ten years...it's a Maytag and it's been very good to us. Dishes wash extremely well..BUT..

The racks have deteriorated big time. Almost all the loads now I find a rusted-off piece. i'm MAD!

I know about those bottled liquids that you can paint on to help prevent rust, but this is beyond just a bottle of paint.

And to buy new racks is nearly as much as a new d/w. Anyone find a nice, long-lasting d/w with racks that might be better than these white things that rust?


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

We had the same problem. My DH ordered a kit from Sears to repair them. It comes with new tips for the tops of the little posts and a special type of heat and water resistant paint. So far, so good.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks....these are beyond repair. Even the side rungs are breaking.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

width and length of dishwashers should be pretty generic, right? as they all need to fit under standard counter dimensions. 

Seems to me that width and length of the racks should be pretty generic as well.

What about a freebie from CL or Freecycle, and try swapping out the racks?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Search your area for an used appliance store. Recently while cleaning my fridge I took out a glass shelf with wet hands...needless to say it shattered into a million little pieces when it hit the floor. It was of course a shelf that had a drawer track on the underside. Pricing replacement new was around the $80 mark before S&H. I drove around my local used stores and found a replacement for a whopping $10. I was very pleased.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Search your area for an used appliance store. Recently while cleaning my fridge I took out a glass shelf with wet hands...needless to say it shattered into a million little pieces when it hit the floor. It was of course a shelf that had a drawer track on the underside. Pricing replacement new was around the $80 mark before S&H. I drove around my local used stores and found a replacement for a whopping $10. I was very pleased.


I agree. A used appliace store would be much cheaper than buying new.

What DW detergent are you using?
It sounds like the racks may not be holding up to the detergents, which are more abrasive than they use to be so they will "clean better" and they probably wear out the parts faster.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

We have a dishwasher but I never use it. We have very hard water and I find it easier to wash the dishes by hand that deal with re-washing what comes out of the dishwasher. I very much would like to have it pulled out and a cabinet put in it's place if we could get it to match our existing cupboards. This probably does not help you but if you need storage space and don't mind doing dishes, its an option.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

I despise doing dishes. Which is why I hang onto my dishwashers until their last leg.

Who cares if the racks fall apart...as long as it does the job!! LOL!


----------



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

We had the same thing happen with our Maytag. Cost of new racks same as new dishwasher. When I went to look at new dishwashers, the racks are made of a different material, like a silicone, for lack of a better word. Not like the rubber coated metal racks. We got a new dishwasher and hope the new material racks last better.


----------

